# Best pocket camera



## sanj (Mar 13, 2016)

Friends.
I lost my Sony RXIII. Now need a pocket camera for general family type of photography but one which will provide good IQ during emergencies where I will be without my DSLR. 
I realise that this would have been discussed before but times change so asking. 
Any recommendations? Pocket is key! The Sony was not.


----------



## Rams_eos (Mar 25, 2016)

I still regret my G10. But nothing right now excite me enough. I have the eos M but this is too big to bring anytime.
and no viewfinder 
I tried the G7X but found the ergonomic to be poor.
Did you liked the RX100III ?
Why and why not?
Thanks,


----------



## AlanF (Mar 25, 2016)

EOS-M + 22mm pancake is small enough for my pockets, and you don't need a viewfinder - poor man's Leica Q. For my shirt pocket, it's the iPhone.


----------



## d (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Sanj,

I can't recommend the Ricoh GR enough as a pocketable, well-designed camera, that can make high quality captures. Its sensor and lens are perfectly matched, and it has the most sensibly designed control layout and user interface I've encountered on any camera I've ever used.

It's not everyone's cup of tea due to it's fixed f/2.8 28mm equiv. lens, but I honestly don't find it to be a limitation.

It's my favourite camera to travel with, and I'll often find myself reaching for it even though my 1DX is sitting right next to it with a 24mm 1.4 or 35mm 1.4 lens mounted and ready to go!

Cheers,
d.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Sanj, I purchased the Sony RX1R II about 4 months or so back before going to Europe over December/January, it's a fixed 35mm f/2, Sony 42MP sensor, the images I'm getting out of this camera are just superb.

I purchased it for the walking Family shots, the street photography, and for what I purchased it for it does the job better than anything I've had to date, the Canon M isn't in the same ballpark (it's an opinion gentlemen, just an opinion).

To date I haven't missed having the ability on the camera to change lenses, but it might well be an issue for some, it isn't a 5DMK III replacement, but the 5D MK III and Canon 35f/2.8 doesn't fit well in most pockets, the Sony does if they're big pockets and that's mainly due to the Lens.

Certainly happy with the Camera & the Images, the Electronic Viewfinder is the best I've seen, also has Optical By Pass filter, all round a very feature packed unit as you expect from Sony, but the Images are the main draw.

It is expensive though in comparison to others.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 26, 2016)

I've been very pleased with the size and the picture quality of the Panasonic LX series. About the size of a pack of king size cigarettes and super sharp lens. Zoom range could be greater, but you learn to work with it. If you have to stay with Canon, the SX100 is a great performer.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2016)

If you mean trouser-pockets, then I can recommend the Canon S series - I have had than on S90 and S110 and both fit into the pocket of a pair of moderately snug-fitting denims. I have printed night time shots from the S90 at A3 size with really good quality. When I am out doing wildlife, I will have the DSLR for the main stuff and happily take the S110 for scenics. I was also tempted by the LX series that have had permanently good reviews and if my GX8 is anything to go by the picture quality will be excellent. 

If you need jacket-pocketable the range is somewhat wider and again my immediate preference would be to go to either the Canon (G series) or the Panasonic ranges.


----------



## NorbR (Mar 31, 2016)

sanj said:


> Any recommendations? Pocket is key! The Sony was not.



So you mean that the RX100 III was _too big_, and you want something smaller? 
That makes the choice a lot harder ...

In the 1" sensor category, I think only the G9X is smaller than the RX100, and not by much. 
Maybe the Fuji XQ2, with a slightly smaller sensor ...
Otherwise I think the Canon S series recommendation above is what you want.


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

sanj said:


> Friends.
> I lost my Sony RXIII. Now need a pocket camera for general family type of photography but one which will provide good IQ during emergencies where I will be without my DSLR.
> I realise that this would have been discussed before but times change so asking.
> Any recommendations? Pocket is key! The Sony was not.



Deaqr friend Mr. Sanj.
I would like to recommend Canon EOS-M3 ( 24 MP. ) , I have Canon EOS-M 1 ( 18 MP.), WITH 2 MORE LENSES, EF TO EF-M ADAPTER AND SPARE BATTERIES + FILTERS, For past 2 years, and I love her, and have on my belly belt all the times.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon.

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/eos-m-series-digital-cameras/eos-m3-ef-m-18-55mm-is-stm-kit


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2016)

surapon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Friends.
> ...



Welcome back!


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

slclick said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



THANKSSS, you, Sir, dear friend Mr. slclick.
Sorry, I very busy traveling around USA. and The world, That why, I do not get in touch with CR. past 6 Months, And I should retire now, BUT, UNFORTUNATELY, I get the new Big project, Architectural Design Job last week, and will get 1.5 Years to finish this project. Yes, Sir, I can not retire yet.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

